# Kayak blue book values



## jcmike89 (Jun 15, 2013)

Is there such a thing? I found a hobie pa14 2011 and just wondering if I got a good deal or not. $1400 + tax. It was at a dealer in arakansas so I had to pay tax as well. $1526 total I believe.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If it's in good shape, look at the price of a new one. You've got a Pro Angler and didn't have to pay full price. Sounds like a good deal it it floats and the drive/rudder works.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got two (2011 and 2013) and if it is in good shape, I'd buy it for that price. As Yakavelli said, if it floats, rudder and mirage drive works, go for it.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Did you buy in person or sight unseen online?! I hope it wasn't a scam!

If it's real then you got a great deal assuming it doesn't have a hole in it or something.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## jcmike89 (Jun 15, 2013)

Found it on Craigslist. Going to pick up next weekend so yes sight unseen but it's from a canoe and kayak dealer. They got it from an older couple. Said the plastic is still on the tackle boxes and the yak has been in a garage unused for two years.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Go over that thing with a fine tooth comb! You may have just been ripped off or scored the deal of a lifetime! Let us know which! If it's in good shape you'd better buy a lotto ticket on your way back home!

Alex


----------



## jcmike89 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd say it was a pretty good deal. It still had tags on it inside the cooler and the plastic was still on the tackle boxes. It did have some rash on the bottom and one spot on the side. I'm super stoked about it!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

You do not have to pay taxes if you buy on line as long as the store selling the item doesn't have a store front in the state you're ordering from.

This is why Amazon lost 30% of their sales when they implemented the tax in Florida. Many people are buying from 3rd party vendors instead of Amazon. Amazon has store fronts in Florida and have to follow the guidelines now.

I've been ordering from http://www.kayakcity.com/ out of California. Great prices and no tax or shipping.


----------

